# IVF - Coasting question



## TerriP (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been coasting for 3 days now as my oestrogen levels have been a little high and rising due to 24 follies. I was due for ec today but this has now been put back to Sat - they say they HAVE to trigger me tomorrow as will be 4 days and they don't wait any longer.

I am drinking 3l water a day.

How will 4 days of coasting affect my chances?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Shouldn´t affect chances at all but they are right in they have to go for then as any longer being coasted and the number and quality of eggs may be compromised. I would advise you that after coasting I would not expect to get 24 eggs, a smaller number is better and of better quality. Keep drinking!
Good luck for Saturday!!!
Ruth


----------



## Kiri (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi there

I have had a similar experience re. coasting - I coasted for 5 days. like you had 22 folicles.
We had 8 folices left, 5 mature enough, 3 fertilzed and 1 beautiful baby girl
So, hang in there, it doesn't mean its all bad
Good luck


----------

